# Street Dreams Detail - Bentley Azure extensive correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2009 Azure in need of correction. This car was taken care of very poorly by a previous owner and several dealerships.

Prep consisted of fully stripping the finish of all prior wax and glaze before correction.

These wheels set the car off very well, not a standard option for any Azure, they come from the Bentley Brooklands

Wheels cleaned and tires stripped of all old dressing










After










Onto correction...

Initial condition of the finish was like this, everywhere. Minor marring with lots of RIDS and fine scratches, some scratches ran 8-9inches in length!










50/50 after 2-3 hits compounding + polishing










Few shots of the trunk, lighter defects in some areas










Heavier in others




























Rear bumper was plagued and almost gray, even after wool and foam compoudning only about 80% of the defects were removed

Before, no need for light










After










The trunk area had some scratches too deep to remove with polishing so out with the DA machine and Megs unigrit sanding discs



















DA sanding at speed 3.5 using the 3inch disc










After sanding



















After compounding the scratches were removed










After finishing














































Hood shots before and after



















After compounding










After jeweling, no LSP yet










Finished




























Wheels sealed for protection and the tires were dressed with the thickest, most oily crude oil dressing there is 


















































































Video walkaround​




*


----------



## .Ryan. (Jan 18, 2010)

another stunning detail mate, really enjoying your work lately, great write up and great photos.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good correction work


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

The best on here IMO another great job!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

.Ryan. said:


> another stunning detail mate, really enjoying your work lately, great write up and great photos.


If I make another mobile trip this may be in the works for next month....


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice work dude


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning mirror finish you've achieved there .


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

again, more great work....

probably the best international detailer on DW by far!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> again, more great work....
> 
> probably the best international detailer on DW by far!


Quite a compliment, much appreciated Mat!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I have to agree with Mat!

And, that Ferrari - Not many cars have me speachless, but that thing is utterly STUNNING

Along with Aston DBS's that is!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The best bentley ever made IMO. You have done this car proud.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Divine said:


> I have to agree with Mat!
> 
> And, that Ferrari - Not many cars have me speachless, but that thing is utterly STUNNING
> 
> Along with Aston DBS's that is!


Just about every option you could have on a 16M is on that car. The interior is two tone alcantara red and yellow with yellow deviated stitching.

... and next month the side skirts are being replaced for the black carbon option ones.


----------



## RichGall (Aug 28, 2007)

Stunning Finish!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Those reflection shots are simply gorgeous! Great work, keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

You must be one of the very best detailers in the world, each of your posts I read shocks me with the absolutely stunning results you acheive!!

I hope your customer's realise it!!


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

dsms said:


> If I make another mobile trip this may be in the works for next month....


Wow wow wow I want I want.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

c16rkc said:


> You must be one of the very best detailers in the world, each of your posts I read shocks me with the absolutely stunning results you acheive!!
> 
> I hope your customer's realise it!!


In truth most of my customers do not know the depth of what goes into a detail or paint correction, they just want the end result to be perfect. In this case the Bentley owner wanted to see how the polishing was done and stayed in the garage with me for most of the time as I went through the stages, I think he had a better appreciation for the work after that. :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Great work (again) Dave. I love the idea of wetsanding using a DA machine (that idea should be banished from my head )


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Reds said:


> Great work (again) Dave. I love the idea of wetsanding using a DA machine (that idea should be banished from my head )


You get a much more leveled finish that way and your much more precise as you can sand in a direct box (as I did) without going into a corner which can happen when hand sanding.


----------

